# Thinking about going back to a rotary…..



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Hey lawn peeps. Like the title says, I'm currently reel mowing but considering going back to rotary. 26k with trees, obstacles, curves, hills, rotary scissors to finish the trim passes etc is a very time consuming process. Factor in 3 times a week to keep it looking perfect and that's roughly 9 hours and 15 miles of walking. I'm burning myself out.

Is there anyone on here that went back to a rotary from a reel and if so, do you regret it? Even when I was mowing with my zero turn, my lawn was the best in the neighborhood. With the reel, it's probably one of the best in the city. I'm sure I will regret the look but I definitely won't miss the time commitment.

Thoughts??


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

I haven't gone from Reel to Rotary so I can't weigh in from that standpoint, but I'd be lying if I say that I don't think about it sometimes... Granted I only have 5k sq-ft but what kills me is the mulch and debris clean-up before mowing and also having to plan my mows & PGR considering rain, vacation, etc. I enjoy it most of the times but some other times it feels like a chore. I'm on my second season reel mowing and I feel I could probably do one more season and that's it.

Have you considered reel mowing only part of your lawn?


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Awar said:


> I haven't gone from Reel to Rotary so I can't weigh in from that standpoint, but I'd be lying if I say that I don't think about it sometimes... Granted I only have 5k sq-ft but what kills me is the mulch and debris clean-up before mowing and also having to plan my mows & PGR considering rain, vacation, etc. I enjoy it most of the times but some other times it feels like a chore. I'm on my second season reel mowing and I feel I could probably do one more season and that's it.
> 
> Have you considered reel mowing only part of your lawn?


Yeah, I've definitely thought of that. However, the smallest section is 2k. The back is 13k and the main front is 10k. The small section is just a side yard area. Would kinda defeat the purpose.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Philly_Gunner said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't gone from Reel to Rotary so I can't weigh in from that standpoint, but I'd be lying if I say that I don't think about it sometimes... Granted I only have 5k sq-ft but what kills me is the mulch and debris clean-up before mowing and also having to plan my mows & PGR considering rain, vacation, etc. I enjoy it most of the times but some other times it feels like a chore. I'm on my second season reel mowing and I feel I could probably do one more season and that's it.
> ...


@Philly_Gunner
I have a similar sized yard. I reel mow the front and rotary cut the back. This way I have the best of both worlds a beautiful front yard and easy to cut nice looking back yard. The front is for show the back is for go.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Philly_Gunner said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't gone from Reel to Rotary so I can't weigh in from that standpoint, but I'd be lying if I say that I don't think about it sometimes... Granted I only have 5k sq-ft but what kills me is the mulch and debris clean-up before mowing and also having to plan my mows & PGR considering rain, vacation, etc. I enjoy it most of the times but some other times it feels like a chore. I'm on my second season reel mowing and I feel I could probably do one more season and that's it.
> ...


So you could split approx in half to reduce the reel mowing effort, but I understand that does not mean half the level of effort. Having to run a reel mower and maintain a low HOC reel-cut lawn, regardless of square footage, has its own baseline effort that's needed.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I did. First, a honda, and now, a Stihl electric.

What I would say is keep the reel mower for verticut/scalp/dethatch type stuff and do the rest with the rotary.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Philly_Gunner said:


> Hey lawn peeps. Like the title says, I'm currently reel mowing but considering going back to rotary. 26k with trees, obstacles, curves, hills, rotary scissors to finish the trim passes etc is a very time consuming process. Factor in 3 times a week to keep it looking perfect and that's roughly 9 hours and 15 miles of walking. I'm burning myself out.
> 
> Is there anyone on here that went back to a rotary from a reel and if so, do you regret it? Even when I was mowing with my zero turn, my lawn was the best in the neighborhood. With the reel, it's probably one of the best in the city. I'm sure I will regret the look but I definitely won't miss the time commitment.
> 
> Thoughts??


My buddy who's getting older is in same boat. He reels around 18k with a 27" Trucut. He asked me about a Walker GHS C19 with a 42-44" deck. He'd like to maintain around 1" -1.25 but I have no clue or words of advice on the Walkers. I've heard they Walker or other front mounted, I.e. exmark navigator or Toro 8000 series, give the best rotary cut available. I just don't know. Any thoughts?


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Never had a reel mower, but I have almost 2 acres to mow.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=27239&hilit=Automower


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

I have definitely considered it and have even considered changing from Bermuda to Zoysia because I think Zoysia would look better at higher HOC and would look better rotary mowed "than Bermuda would look Rotary Mowed".

Reel mowing is fun and gives a beautiful cut but I don't think it's a long term strategy for me.


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

Why not move to a triplex? You can get a roughly 60" cutting path and fly through that yard.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Triplex means triple the maintenance.


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Triplex means triple the maintenance.


Yes, there is triple the reel maintenance but we're not running these machines like a golf course would, which means backlapping isn't terribly frequent. And it's fairly easy as you just set the mower in backlap mode and use your long brush on it. Easier than turning it over with a drill! I had mine ground at the beginning of the season and haven't even backlapped yet. Might need to do it yet this year, maybe not. All depends on your usage.

I do agree though that a triplex will have more maintenance from an absolute perspective given that the machine is more complex than a push mower, that's just the nature of the beast. But with the time saved it's a worthwhile tradeoff IMO.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@southernbuckeye Don't get me wrong... I would LOVE to have one even for my medium-sized yard! But if I were looking to simplify things that's one route I wouldn't go unless I could afford a fairly new one. I have two very old greensmowers and it seems I am always throwing hundred dollar bills at them.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

It's rough going to rotary. This year is the worst my lawn has looked since we bought the house, it's almost embarrassing. But up until this month I have had no time to deal with reel mowing. Even though it doesn't look horrible, every time someone says it looks good it pisses me off because to me it looks like crap. I ended up scalping it over the weekend and will try to finish the year reel mowing, that's how much I hated it. The back yard is fine reel mowed but nobody sees it but us.


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

Cory said:


> It's rough going to rotary. This year is the worst my lawn has looked since we bought the house, it's almost embarrassing. But up until this month I have had no time to deal with reel mowing. Even though it doesn't look horrible, every time someone says it looks good it pisses me off because to me it looks like crap. I ended up scalping it over the weekend and will try to finish the year reel mowing, that's how much I hated it. The back yard is fine reel mowed but nobody sees it but us.


I think some of this is "lawn nut syndrome." People tell me how great our yard looks but I always feel it looks like crap since I know how much I still need to do it 😂


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

southernbuckeye said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> > It's rough going to rotary. This year is the worst my lawn has looked since we bought the house, it's almost embarrassing. But up until this month I have had no time to deal with reel mowing. Even though it doesn't look horrible, every time someone says it looks good it pisses me off because to me it looks like crap. I ended up scalping it over the weekend and will try to finish the year reel mowing, that's how much I hated it. The back yard is fine reel mowed but nobody sees it but us.
> ...


Yeah, a little bit. But the difference between my lawn reel mowed and rotary mowed is drastic. I didn't get a good picture before I scalped but I did take this one 


This is what it looks like reel mowed


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I had a Walker MTGHS and it was a great machine...left a very nice cut however its not close to being as a reel. You need a triplex for that many sq ft of turf. A decent used Walker Mower is going to be about the same as a used Triplex.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

3x week? Assuming you won't upgrade to zoysia .... How about a pgr cocktail to perhaps bring it down to 2x?

Automower? Would look better I think, than a rotary.

Just throwing out ideas


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

Cory said:


> southernbuckeye said:
> 
> 
> > Cory said:
> ...


That looks amazing. What a difference!


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

In the rotary to reel comparison.

I think it was user error on the rotary cut. Not the mowers fault

Reel mowing 10/10 but for the rotary RTFM before use


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

After reading all the replies and contemplating my decision, I am likely going to sell my GM1600. I'll list it here so if anyone is interested, keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

Philly_Gunner said:


> After reading all the replies and contemplating my decision, I am likely going to sell my GM1600. I'll list it here so if anyone is interested, keep your eyes peeled.


f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

LittleBearBermuda said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> > southernbuckeye said:
> ...


WOW!


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Kicker said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> > After reading all the replies and contemplating my decision, I am likely going to sell my GM1600. I'll list it here so if anyone is interested, keep your eyes peeled.
> ...


???


----------

